# Gender of golden spilo?



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

Is there a way to tell if my golden spilo is a male or female just by markings or other features?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i wonder that too... but I doubt it... Ask allen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all welcome to PFury









To find out the gender ofg a piranha, you'll have to witness them breeding, or have to cut them open (not recommended if you want to enjoy your fish longer). Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic, which means males and females have no external differences, so just by looking at then you can't tell them apart.

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Yesterday, 12:15 PM
> First of all welcome to PFury
> 
> To find out the gender ofg a piranha, you'll have to witness them breeding, or have to cut them open (not recommended if you want to enjoy your fish longer). Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic, which means males and females have no external differences, so just by looking at then you can't tell them apart


Let me add this to enhance what Judazzz stated. Once you gain the experience of seeing them breed enough times, you will be able to tell them apart on YOUR FISH. It will be extremely minor features. It is not a carved in stone rule for every fish that size, temperment, color, body shape, etc., etc., etc., determines "sex". So keep that in mind.


----------

